# R.I.P. My fav shirt :(



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

Well, I was just putting on one of my shirts to clean house today and well. It ripped along the side. I mean it had holes in it and whatever. But yeah  So I was like hey, people at Dimensions might wanna see! lol

View attachment 6212

View attachment 6213


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

and more.

View attachment 6214

View attachment 6217


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

ok. one more and i'm done lol

View attachment 6218


----------



## gangstadawg (May 24, 2006)

sorry about your shirt but damn girl your kinda cute. do you go to fairlane mall often?


----------



## FatAndProud (May 25, 2006)

nope. no clue where that is lol


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

Ditto that. Sorry about your favorite shirt and all, but.. is that the only way you'll reveal yourself to us?


----------



## FatAndProud (May 25, 2006)

Hm. I dunno lol How should I reveal? lol 

<<<<< Taking requests lmao.


----------



## Purplestuff23 (May 25, 2006)

dood...sucks about the shirt, but you are indeed quite pretty.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 25, 2006)

Have you ever considered joining a harem?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Something I'd do if I liked the shirt would be to sew something underneath it... Like a sheer red nylon tank! And cut up the top a little more.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 25, 2006)

I had a Winnie-the-Pooh shirt (yes, I went through a Winnie fan stage) that I loved. Once I outgrew it I cute off the graphic and sewed it to a new larger sweatshirt. I covered the stitching with fabric paint. It must have turned out pretty good because people asked me where I got such a cool Pooh Bear shirt. Sadly (or thankfully), my Pooh stage faded away and the sweatshirt was retired. 

I'm sure some of the more creative sewers here have better ideas on how to repair your favorite shirt. Good luck.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 25, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> sorry about your shirt but damn girl your kinda cute. do you go to fairlane mall often?


fairlane mall is in dearborn MI. on evergreen street.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 31, 2006)

May your shirt rest in peace...er, pieces.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 31, 2006)

Update: Getting the same shirt again. Bigger size this time


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 1, 2006)

sweet may this one last you a bit longer!


----------

